# little day trip report



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

No one has posted a trip report yet, so I thought I would post a few pics from yesterday in hopes it would persuade a fence sitter to get a two-wheeler...

The Blue Ridge Parkway is about 1.5 hours from my driveway and there is a favorite loop I like to take.
Charlotte-Boone-BRP South toward Asheville-lunch at Mt Mitchell-Asheville-Chimney Rock-Lake Lure-CLT.
About 330 miles.
Just a few pics from yesterday.
Pics from an iPhone 3GS which actually did a pretty decent job.

0645 meeting point, South 21 Charlotte - since 1955









Old School









On the Parkway 1.5 hours later









Thousands of views like this









Mt Mitchell Restaurant, I highly recommend it - home cooked meals, fresh veggies


















View out the window









Total 1960s chic









Crew


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice pics!:thumbup:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Very cool pics. :thumbup:

Just out of curiosity, what brand and model windshield do you have on your bike?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

3LOU5 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what brand and model windshield do you have on your bike?


Memphis Shades Rio Grande

I only use a windshield when I plan on riding on the highway (or high speed) for more than an hour, makes 70-85 mph a non issue.


----------

